# Fin found at snorkel reef yesterday 8/12



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I was at the snorkel reef across from chicken bone yesterday trying out my new BC and found a single Mares fin. Actually, someone else found it and gave it to me when I came out of the water. Figured, being a Mares, someone might be missing it.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Belongs to this guy: http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/deep-dixie-divers/430205-lost-fin.html


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahahaah.,..Very Nice


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Just posted on that thread. Thanks!


----------

